# Nice Monark Super Deluxe Near Boston



## Ray (Mar 26, 2016)

http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/bid/5499275542.html


----------



## catfish (Mar 26, 2016)

Love the colors.


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 26, 2016)

Looks like it is all there, even the fender light and die cast "rocket" badge. Price seems fair. They must not like old bikes in Boston


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 26, 2016)

He Has it listed as a 1949, but it is newer. The 1949 would still have had the pedestal light with the chrome top trim.
Below are some pictures of my 1949 Monark. I'm currently restoring this bike.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 26, 2016)

That bike has been for sale up here on CL before .
I don't think he responds to replies ?


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 26, 2016)

Kind of a no-brainer at $675, isn't it?


----------



## Intense One (Mar 26, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Kind of a no-brainer at $675, isn't it?



Originally listed at $800 on c/l for over a month..recently reduced to $675 and also on Wallapop for $600.


----------

